# Feels strange to be back!



## danniemum2be

Hi girls, feels weird being back on here, my daughter is now 10 and this was my lifeline when i was pregnant with her into her early years....

any how.. im now on cycle day 35 of a ?usual 36 day cycle (my cycles have been a bit all over the show in the past few years with PCOS, but finally seem to be becoming more regular at 36 days) which would mean AF is due on Monday. We’re currently NTNP since we had an unexpected BFP last year which ended in a MIS. And this is the first time i feel different. I had a bit of pinky discharge 3 days ago and thought AF was on her way early. But then nothing. My boobs are really sensitive, and ive awful cramping like AF is imminent. So i took a couple of tests. Whenever ive tested before ive never seen a thing no matter how much ive had to squint, but this time i swear im seeing really faint lines? Please tell me im not going around the bend? Im a midwife so should know better, but i deal with women much later on into having their little miracles, not analysing pee sticks


----------



## Bevziibubble

Welcome back! That looks like a BFP!


----------



## stuckinoki

Pink!!!


----------



## mindyb85

Those all look like :bfp: ‘s to me!
Let’s see those lines darken up!


----------



## mummy2lola

Welcome back,that’s definitely 3 pink :bfp: xx


----------



## Becca_89

BFP xx


----------

